# Mesa Mark V - Sticky/Jerky 5-Band EQ Sliders



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey guys,

I just purchased a used Mesa Mark V (90 Watt) head and I noticed that the 5-band EQ sliders are kind of gunked up and sticky/jerky. Does anyone know what the best/easiest way for me to resolve this would be?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Mike


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Not sure if this is the issue, but the best stuff to use is Deoxit spray for faders. It's not good to use pot cleaner on faders. 

*DeoxIT® Fader, #F5S-H6*









DeoxIT® Fader, #F5S-H6 - CAIG


DeoxIT® Fader Spray, Low-Med-High Valve, 5% solution, 142 g (182 mL),(Applications = 1000 +/-)Part No. F5S-H6 (142 g) (182 mL)(NSN 6850-01-477-1528)



caig.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hosa F5S-H6


Hosa F5S-H6 DeoxIT FaderLube is a precision lubricant designed for use on conductive plastic and carbon compound controls, conductive membrane switches and components. 5 oz




www.economik.com


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

player99 said:


> Not sure if this is the issue, but the best stuff to use is Deoxit spray for faders. It's not good to use pot cleaner on faders.
> 
> *DeoxIT® Fader, #F5S-H6*
> 
> ...


So just spray this stiff right into the slider cavity and move it around?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> So just spray this stiff right into the slider cavity and move it around?


I think so yes. I'm not sure if you get better results spraying the fader as well from the inside the amp, but I would first try just spraying and moving as you suggested. Perhaps laying the amp on the back to let gravity help the spray get in deeper.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks like Long and McQuade has it as well









Hosa - Cailube Deoxit Fader Spray 5 Ounce


Hosa - Cailube Deoxit Fader Spray 5 Ounce




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I'll give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion. I plan on giving the amp a good once over. I'll use this Fader Cleaner on the EQ and then some contact cleaner on any moving/high use metal parts.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> I'll give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion. I plan on giving the amp a good once over. I'll use this Fader Cleaner on the EQ and then some contact cleaner on any moving/high use metal parts.


I would use the Deoxit 5 on anything else.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

player99 said:


> I would use the Deoxit 5 on anything else.


Use the fader lube over contact cleaner for pots, etc? I already have a bottle of D5 contact cleaner here at the house.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

“Fader Lube” is a real thing. I have a buddy who runs a studio. My PA was acting up and he gave it the once over. I can’t recall the brand he used specifically, but. It’s out there.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Use the fader lube over contact cleaner for pots, etc? I already have a bottle of D5 contact cleaner here at the house.


No, use the fader lube Deoxit F5 on the faders and Deoxit D5 on the pots and jacks. Don't mix them up.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> “Fader Lube” is a real thing. I have a buddy who runs a studio. My PA was acting up and he gave it the once over. I can’t recall the brand he used specifically, but. It’s out there.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

player99 said:


> No, use the fader lube Deoxit F5 on the faders and Deoxit D5 on the pots and jacks. Don't mix them up.


Rog


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

After you clean them, install dust covers to reduce further contamination.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> After you clean them, install dust covers to reduce further contamination.


Where do I get them?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

player99 said:


> Where do I get them?


Google dust protectors for sliding potentiometers. I used to make mine out of felt when sliders were popular. I don't own anything with a slider now. The pro audio and recording lads would know...guys with the analog gear.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Perhaps this is a dumb question, but should I be using only one of these and, if so, which one is ideal? OR should I be using one to clean (e.g F5) and one to lube (e.g. Fadergrease)?









DeoxIT ® FaderGrease, #DFG-213-8G - CAIG


DeoxIT ® FaderGrease, 8 grams, syringeNEW Formula - improved tactile feel, damping, signal quality and displaces moisture and contaminants. Part No. DFG-213-8G (8 g)



caig.com













DeoxIT® Fader, #F5S-H6 - CAIG


DeoxIT® Fader Spray, Low-Med-High Valve, 5% solution, 142 g (182 mL),(Applications = 1000 +/-)Part No. F5S-H6 (142 g) (182 mL)(NSN 6850-01-477-1528)



caig.com













DeoxIT® Fader, #F100L-L25C (Needle Dispenser) - CAIG


DeoxIT® Fader Needle Dispenser, 100% solution, 25 mL,(Applications = 1250 +/- drops, 0.02 ml/drop) Part No. F100L-L25C (25 mL)(NSN 6850-01-477-1566)



caig.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Place the amplifier in position to allow dirt to drain from the controls.
Remember to move the controls at least 10 times to allow the cleaning to slide off. 

It is a job I do few time with success.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I was looking at the close up of the faders you posted. The slots look really dirty. I would try cleaning them first with a little deoxit f5 and some foam swabs (or some heavy paper towel). A q-tip would work but you don't want to leave behind small fibres. Try to manually remove as much grim as you can before spraying them and washing the dirt out.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I'll use vacuum first


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Latole said:


> I'll use vacuum first


It looks like someone spilled some cola in it. lol


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> It looks like someone spilled some cola in it. lol


I will not say that


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I've asked this question in a couple of different forums and have gotten slightly different responses. Everyone seems to be on board with Deoxing the faders, but some suggest F5 lubricant/cleaner and others say stay away from any cleaner at all costs (saying the cleaner deteriorates the grease and its lubricant isnt sufficient) and to opt for the Fadergrease. I almost wonder if its not best to hit it with cleaner, clear things out and then top it up with Fadergrease to lube everything up long term.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Short of complete replacement, the ultimate is to completely disassemble, inspect, clean and reassemble. The inspection will verify the wear condition of the resistive surfaces.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Running said:


> Short of complete replacement, the ultimate is to completely disassemble, inspect, clean and reassemble. The inspection will verify the wear condition of the resistive surfaces.


Is this something that an average Joe can do without too much trouble or potentially messing things up too badly? Lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If you are confident around small parts and patient, I see no problem. I did it with a MXR, 6-band EQ years ago and was successful...EQ stompers are notorious for dirt and grime.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> I've asked this question in a couple of different forums and have gotten slightly different responses. Everyone seems to be on board with Deoxing the faders, but some suggest F5 lubricant/cleaner and others say stay away from any cleaner at all costs (saying the cleaner deteriorates the grease and its lubricant isnt sufficient) and to opt for the Fadergrease. I almost wonder if its not best to hit it with cleaner, clear things out and then top it up with Fadergrease to lube everything up long term.


Too many people on forums are not qualified to give the right answer .
If you use the good product and know what how to do the job, you will not have any issue.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

I would hit one fader with a little bit of the Deoxit D5 you have on hand and see if it changes things. If the results are promising, get the recommended Fader Lube product(s).

If there was an issue that the previous owner tried to fix with something goofy like WD40, your time and $'s might be better spent on buying/installing replacement faders from Mesa.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

WD40 is a oil lubricant. I know thy made contact cleaner too, not available in my area

Most of contact cleaner I know may not do the work. I use only Deoxit or MG Chemical products


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I'll provide an update when I get there. Unfortunately, I'm having to clean this thing piece by piece when I get the opportunity. So far I've removed the chassis, thoroughly cleaned the inside and outside of the headshell, cleaned and/or lubed all pots/switches/inputs and cleared out all of the tube sockets. Next up will be digging out all of the dirt that I can from the 5 band eq slots and giving each a quick spray with Deoxit F5 faderlube. Then, I'll see if I need to touch things up with some fader grease.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wise decision to remove the chassis. A thorough inspection will reveal any other issues is they are present.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

So tonight I used a dental tool and toothpicks to dig out all of the dirt/debris thats accumulated in the 5 band-eq slots. Unfortunately, it seems that someone has sprayed/used something in these eq slots that should never have gone anywhere near this type of equipment and has caused dirt to accumulate and some of the sliders to have their lubricating grease eaten away. Regardless, they're already moving better now without any F5 faderlube or grease.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Everything's finished. Fully cleaned and put back together. I ended up scraping out all of the gunk from the 5-band eq slots, hitting it with compressed air and a vacuum and, then, spraying it lightly with Deoxit F5 Faderlube. Now, all seems great and fully functional so I won't mess around with the Deoxit Fader Grease unless I have to in the future. I'll keep an eye on it and, if I have to, I have some grease on hand that ill use to top it up. Thanks for all of the help/suggestions guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Now this thread will fade er um into the background.


----------

